# Callie is now an International Champ!



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi everyone! Just got back from the IABCA shows and Callie was incredible! Don't know why I was so worried, but all of your advice was used and now she has her National & International Championship title, she also got BOB 4x, Group 2nd place once, and 3rd place 3x! Not bad for a 3 month old pup! She was blowing judges away( me too) at how well she performed in the ring, and how trained she is already. Great compliments! She even did great this morning at the 3rd show under severe thunderstorms and 70 mph winds! I was scared to death personally, but Callie just rolled with it like it was no big deal under that tent outside! This pic was taken yesterday after the first 2 shows. My professional pics will be posted when I get them!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Congratulations! Looks like you were both enjoying yourself out there! So glad it was such a fun and productive weekend for you and Callie!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations. She looks great all draped in ribbons and medals. Well done.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Congratulations-she looks very pleased with herself


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm glad the weekend went well! How does the IABCA Int Ch title work? I may be totally missing it, but I looked on their website and can't figure it out.


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

thanks everyone! She did enjoy herself! As far as figuring out the IABCA stuff, just go on their website. They judge the dog or bitch against the standard, not necessarily against others in the ring. It's whoever comes closest to the breed standard. It is much more informal and more informational. You just need to read the whole website. Callie was exceptional on her head width, ear placement, topline, front and rear angulation, tail placement, movement, etc. so she was rated at SG-1 4x, which gave her the Nat. & Int'l title for puppy. As she gets older, i can then compete her in older classes just like AKC.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Interesting! I wonder if this would be worth doing with Jack? There's a show in L.A. in August that might be fun to take him to so I can get more handling experience. Plus it's the weekend before his next AKC show so it might be good to get him in the groove a bit and get more experience.


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

CONGRATS!!! Both of you look to be having a blast!!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Interesting! I wonder if this would be worth doing with Jack? There's a show in L.A. in August that might be fun to take him to so I can get more handling experience. Plus it's the weekend before his next AKC show so it might be good to get him in the groove a bit and get more experience.


I've always thought they looked like fun and a low stress way to get ring experience-kind of like matches used to be, when most clubs had one or two big matches a year. I wish they had an International Club near here.


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

It was alot of fun, and I would suggest entering for those of you that are still novices in handling like myself. They do the same thing in the ring as AKC, but you are scored individually instead of against others in your class. If you go BOB or group, then you go head to head with others. here are Callie's "official" photos from the show......


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congrats! She's a beautiful little girl!


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

lets see if the photos comr through now....


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

sorry, I need to figure out why they aren't coming through


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

Geez! I'm trying the pics one last time! Hope they work now....


----------



## luvagolden (Jan 20, 2009)

I give! Don't know what the problem is..... sorry!


----------

